# my 67mm sfwd build



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i figured i would finish up my build here in this thread. Most of the guys who have been around for a while know what i have been building. this build has been going on for a while now, and is just about finished up.
i started out like 99% of you guys. did some basic mods to the oem turbo, and upgraded the k03 to a 50trim t3/t4. went through the headaches of having a custom tune, and enjoyed the car as much as possible for the season. i had built a completely custom system. unfotunately, i was naive then, and had the wrong people involved in helping me make the most of my car. i started talking with other companies, and got my wheels spinning. i decided, i wanted power. but more importantly, i wanted a number. a single digit number. there were alot of things i wanted in this build which haven't been done before. when i say alot, i mean ALOT. i didn't want a cookie cutter set-up. i wanted simplicity, ease of working on, and something that would make people lean forward at. 
there are alot of small details i've done to help with simplicity, or increase functionality, that i'm sure i'm missing. this build has been a blast. most of all, this car was built to still be driven on the street and be a sleeper. when i say sleeper, i mean SLEEPER. there has been around 450lbs removed from the car, yet it still looks like a street car inside. there are so many custom parts in this build it makes my head hurt. i have engineered, helped engineer so many parts...ugh. but the end result is exactly as i pictured. vision to reality. all of this takes time. there have been many of changes to the car. we may have engineered a part, and made multiple changes to it before i was satisfied. well, the time has come that i think i'm satisfied. haha. 
before i get on with the pictures, and build details, i need to thank the people who have helped me, and have been tortured through out the years of this build. if you want a powerful, reliable, fast car...these are the people to get up with. the companies listed below are the same names you see on alot of builds. there is a reason. they listen, and help you achieve. i cannot thank these guys enough. i will be putting together a race schedule with the companies below, look for that soon.
paul [email protected] "killa" on the tex
arnold [email protected] "[email protected]" on the tex
kevin [email protected] tuning "lugnuts" on the tex
bob [email protected] "bobq"on the tex
ron [email protected] fabrications
brad [email protected]
ed [email protected] "[email protected]" on the tex
*Car:*
2002 VW GTI
*Engine:*
1.8t, 06A engine block
83.5mm bore (1.9t now)
pauter rods
wiseco pistons 9.5:1 c/r
polished crank
AEB 60-2 trigger wheel
steel tool pin t-belt cog
ARP main studs
ARP rod bolts
ARP head bolts
AEB head, ported and polished
supertech 1mm O/S inconel exhaust valves, single groove keepers
oem intake valves
cat gold springs
roston titanium retainers
cat billet cams
cat cam pulley
ross machine racing intake manifold
obdI vr6 tb
calico coated main bearings
calico coated acl +.001" rod bearings
brewspeed billet motor mounts
*Turbo system:*
custom PTE t67 dbb, .68/t4/ptrim
shearer fabrications custom t4 manifold
shearer fabrications downpipe
shearer fabrications charge piping
PTE 750 intercooler
tial 44mm wastegate
tial 50mm bov
ffe catch can
*Engine Management/Boost control/Monitoring:*
autronic sm4 ecu
lugnuts tuning race harness
mac boost solenoid
ptc nylon tubing/fittings
vss input for boost ramping
stewart warner maximum performance 0-10k rpm tach
stewart warner maximum performance -30/40psi boost gauge
aem wideband 
*Fueling:*
10 gallon aluminum fuel cell
twin bosch 044 fuel pumps
-8 feed to pumps, blend into a "Y" block to a single -10
-10 fuel rail 
aeromotive fpr
-8 return
injector dynamics 1000cc injectors
*Engine/Oil cooling:*
cxracing aluminum honda civic 1/2 rad
custom head flange with -16 AN return fitting
custom t-stat flange with -16 AN inlet fitting
b&m racing oil cooler
mocal non thermostatical oil filter housing adaptor
*Transmission/Clutch:*
oem oj2 trans
clutch masters fx700 twin disc clutch
oem axles
feel free to ask any questions while i keep this thread updated. 
the car,
















the build,
















































parts pile building up,










































































































































































_Modified by 1.8t67 at 9:47 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (1.8t67)*

its gonna be a beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (Budsdubbin)*

a lot of 67mm turbos this summer.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Yup i just let go in my pants
nice build. Im trying to get my set of mounts from him.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

that poor o2j doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looks dope man!!!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (zerb)*

no it doesn't, but i'm not upgrading the box until next winter. for now, i'm done putting money into the car.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_that poor o2j doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

Nice build! All those goodies and you still running an open diff?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

sexy mounts. where?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Nice build! All those goodies and you still running an open diff?


yup. a diff will be thrown in before the first track day.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

niiiice.....waitin to see what you had up your sleeve. Lookin good thus far.....u takin that thing on the street at all?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dj givv)*

Jason, you crazy. Even from behind its intimidating with the dual pumps poking out


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

v84lnch?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

i really like what you have done here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

you sold me my first turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's about time this thing get goin


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Glad to see you posted this over here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Glad to see you posted this over here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


whereelse you readin? audizine?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_v84lnch?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_

whereelse you readin? audizine? 
 I can't divulge that info... Not the zine


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_

whereelse you readin? audizine? 

vwsport. been posting about this build for 2 years? lol. 
cincy, it's tucked up a bit more now. i think maybe next year i'll pull the cell and shoot it in black, and do black fittings/lines to the pumps. hide them a bit.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

so you are running solid cams....







what shims? and who set it up?
and why OS exhaust and not OS intakes? when i set mine up, Bob told me OS ex would not net me anything gain-wise, and to just stick with OS intakes only.... i realize you changed the ex valves cuz they suck, just wondering why not stock size is all.
and you arent worried about the stock intake valves not keeping up with the rest of the setup (IE: triple groovers versus single groover)???


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (1.8t67)*

I think the exposed fuel pumps setup might give away the sleeper look







Ever think about switching to steel braided lines for the pumps? Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dick_Head* »_so you are running solid cams....







what shims? and who set it up?
*yes, solid lifter profile cams. i decided to try something different. our hydro lifters are really nice units, so i went back and forth with bob, and we both felt these cams would be ok on hydro lifters. only plan on spinning to 9500-9700. this is one of those things that we decided to try out. if it works, this will open up our selection of cams. if it doesn't....well, lol. my machine shop assembled the head, minus the cams/lifters. bob timed the cams in.* 
and why OS exhaust and not OS intakes? when i set mine up, Bob told me OS ex would not net me anything gain-wise, and to just stick with OS intakes only.... i realize you changed the ex valves cuz they suck, just wondering why not stock size is all.
*i went with OS exhaust valves to try and move the exhausted air quicker than oem sized. i have a large turbo to light off, so anything to help me extend the powerband, is what we looked for. while i agree using OS intakes would prolly net more power, the cams i choose will allow for plenty of air to come into the cylinder. *
and you arent worried about the stock intake valves not keeping up with the rest of the setup (IE: triple groovers versus single groover)???
*nah, i'm confident the oem intakes will keep up. this is something else that will be swapped out after this season. the intakes don't require nearly the seat pressure the exhaust valves do, so keeping the triple grove keepers wasn't a concern. now i have seen the single grove keepers pull WAY down inside the retainers, because of the incresed seat pressure.*


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_

yup. a diff will be thrown in before the first track day. 
Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Jason, you crazy. Even from behind its intimidating with the dual pumps poking out
Looks like those beastly domestic drag cars roaming around here! Bad ass!


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

which cams you use?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*









*SHWING!!!*


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Hope you cleaned that deck surface again before putting it together.
The force rust exerts is pretty impressive as it spreads.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Build looks awesome jason, can't wait to see this beast run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Hope you cleaned that deck surface again before putting it together.
The force rust exerts is pretty impressive as it spreads.

if any rust comes flying through the engine off the deck, i've got more to worry about than flying rust...............thanks for the input. i've only built about 12 of these engines. think i'm getting pretty good at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Build looks awesome jason, can't wait to see this beast run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks pete. 
ordering my injectors here in a bit. got a ton of wiring wrapped up today. just gotta plug things into relays and the sm4. wiring should be wrapped up tomorrow. i had to pin out my power windows. lol. but, i also powered everything, and good thing i did. only one brake light was coming on. fixed.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
if any rust comes flying through the engine off the deck, i've got more to worry about than flying rust...............thanks for the input. i've only built about 12 of these engines. think i'm getting pretty good at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

It is what it is. 
I'm not trying to harsh your mellow here, but realize that rust is not going to fly off, it is going to exert force where it should not be.........
Just think about it for a while. It may sink in.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_
It is what it is. 
I'm not trying to harsh your mellow here, but realize that rust is not going to fly off, it is going to exert force where it should not be.........
Just think about it for a while. It may sink in.

right.......well, i'm fairly certain that the deck was clean when i assembled this engine. but if it makes you feel better, you can paypal me $100 for a new head gasket, and i'll take clean pics for you.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

so, solid profile cams (1003775 BTW for you who asked) and hydro lifters....
hmmmm. oh well, i hope it works for you.... i already had the solid lifters so i used them. 
you know i am hoping you get it done in a big old bad fashion


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know if you need any last minute things
-Ed Woolsey


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
right.......well, i'm fairly certain that the deck was clean when i assembled this engine. but if it makes you feel better, you can paypal me $100 for a new head gasket, and i'll take clean pics for you.










Hey man, look at where we are here. I am sorry but I have to assume the worst.
A lot of times it is like Helen Keller taking a group of blind folks across the street during heavy traffic.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Awesome build man, can't wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (J-tec)*

Looks good, although I'm not sure how "sleeper" it will look with a full cage.








Is the 67mm big enough to get you to run single digits?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Looks good, although I'm not sure how "sleeper" it will look with a full cage.








Is the 67mm big enough to get you to run single digits?

cage won't go in for a while. i need to enjoy the car before i continue dumping money into it. haha. considering the car is fairly lite, this turbo will be plenty to hit my goal. i'm not expecting to hit my goal right off the trailer. it will take many of trips to the track to get the car dialed in. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know if you need any last minute things
-Ed Woolsey

copy that boss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 1.8t67 at 9:50 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

I was just curious, most of the SFWD cars around here in the 9's are running 42R's and are lighter than MKIV's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

9500-9700 rpms is going to be real close to valve float if not at valve float with many of these cam grinds, using the heavy hydraulic lifters. You might want to creep up on that RPM and shim the springs slightly if necessary. If you start shimming, make sure you run a decently thick oil with some zinc in it. The 20v intake cams are already borderline with standard spring pressures. 
Car looks real, real tidy.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_9500-9700 rpms is going to be real close to valve float if not at valve float with many of these cam grinds, using the heavy hydraulic lifters. You might want to creep up on that RPM and shim the springs slightly if necessary. If you start shimming, make sure you run a decently thick oil with some zinc in it. The 20v intake cams are already borderline with standard spring pressures. 
Car looks real, real tidy.









thanks for the heads up pete. we'll be watching her this season. 

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I was just curious, most of the SFWD cars around here in the 9's are running 42R's and are lighter than MKIV's.

eh....i would expect to see an 8sec pass with a 67mm this season. so much has advanced since the 'ole 42r sfwd days, that people are running same times, similar mph with ~67mm turbos now. like i stated in my first post, my car is fairly lite now. it's under 2500 with me in, i'm certain of it. when i fire it up, and take it down the road, ~3 miles from me is a truck stop with brechbuhler scales. i'll go weigh it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It looks like it's on a dyno in one of the pics... Spill the beans.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
thanks for the heads up pete. we'll be watching her this season. 
eh....i would expect to see an 8sec pass with a 67mm this season. so much has advanced since the 'ole 42r sfwd days, that people are running same times, similar mph with ~67mm turbos now. like i stated in my first post, my car is fairly lite now. it's under 2500 with me in, i'm certain of it. when i fire it up, and take it down the road, ~3 miles from me is a truck stop with brechbuhler scales. i'll go weigh it. 

Yeah I haven't really kept an eye on the SFWD class much lately. I am looking forward to seeing you eat up some honda's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It looks like it's on a dyno in one of the pics... Spill the beans.









That's the EPL dyno...nothing new to see YET!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
vwsport. been posting about this build for 2 years? lol. 
cincy, it's tucked up a bit more now. i think maybe next year i'll pull the cell and shoot it in black, and do black fittings/lines to the pumps. hide them a bit. 


ahhh, finally...somethin different.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

took these this evening. i didn't get a chance to wrap up the wiring, mad headache today. still gotta get some tubing for my catch can, but this is pretty much it. i know my coils are sitting up. one, i didn't push them down because the v/c has to come off to install the injectors/fuel rail. second, they will sit higher because i got the 2.0t coils....
































sm4 mounted on a piece of carbon fiber, in the rain tray. thats where the cabin fiilter used to sit. 








modified FFE catch can,








push to connect action on the bov, fpr, and intake. yes, the brake booster was done with a ptc too. i also have ptc to the ecu, boost solenoid, w/g, turbo and boost gauge.
























fuel lines/holder. -10 feed, -8 return












_Modified by 1.8t67 at 5:21 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You ran that stuff to the wastegate? I did that a few years ago and it was fine on the street but melted and popped on the dyno, just a few inches from the gate. 
We got all crafty and pressed it onto the tial banjos... Too bad it didn't work lol








I ended up running the last foot or so to the gate in regular vacuum hose.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PTC ftw!! 
all -an is fun too.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I am running silicon hose for my wastegate currently. 
mandre bend solutions has it cheap.
Only other way I would do it is m10 x 1.0 to -4 male's in my tial and then -4 to the boost controller or compressor housing.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

i did that for my dual WG's, then changed my mind because i thought about the heat issue as well.
and boy do i see industrial influence there


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You ran that stuff to the wastegate? I did that a few years ago and it was fine on the street but melted and popped on the dyno, just a few inches from the gate. 
We got all crafty and pressed it onto the tial banjos... Too bad it didn't work lol








I ended up running the last foot or so to the gate in regular vacuum hose. 

yeah, i did. i have all ss fittins (like what the bov has on it) on the w/g. the stuff is cheap, and i have a parker hanifan down the road from me. $.24/foot. it may melt, if it does, i'll sleeve it. i ran it up agains the firewall though, so it's routed diretcly away from the w/g. i did heat it up and sleeve it over the fpr fitting and ecu fitting (couldn't find the right thread pitch for those two). 
i have no interest in going to a clamp style silicone hose, or AN fittings. i can get this stuff firesleeved if need be.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
yeah, i did. i have all ss fittins (like what the bov has on it) on the w/g. the stuff is cheap, and i have a parker hanifan down the road from me. $.24/foot. it may melt, if it does, i'll sleeve it. i ran it up agains the firewall though, so it's routed diretcly away from the w/g. i did heat it up and sleeve it over the fpr fitting and ecu fitting (couldn't find the right thread pitch for those two). 
i have no interest in going to a clamp style silicone hose, or AN fittings. i can get this stuff firesleeved if need be. 


Do something.
Losing wastegate signal = all your work nullified.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_

Do something.
Losing wastegate signal = all your work nullified.

the internals of the engine along with the clearences were built to handle over 1000hp. if i overboost on this turbo, and it survives but not the engine, i'll cliff dive the fuqer.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
the internals of the engine along with the clearences were built to handle over 1000hp. if i overboost on this turbo, and it survives but not the engine, i'll cliff dive the fuqer. 

Your internals can handle power, but can your fueling handle the air? If you max out the turbo you might not have enough fuel and go really lean.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

twin bosch 044's, with -10 feed line. fueling is good for 1200hp+. injectors will handle ~1000hp. this turbo only flows 85lbs/min. lol. 
edit: remember too guys, i have stand alone. i can tell the ecu, if it boosts over 40psi, to shut down the engine. lol. no me7 here.....



_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:33 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

SM4 FTMFW!!!!! (although i dont have anything against stock ECU tuning, i just never used it is all







)


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_SM4 FTMFW!!!!! (although i dont have anything against stock ECU tuning, i just never used it is all







)

i don't either, it'll just be nice to have a true map sensor. something that can read over 21.5psi (i think my internal map reads 54psi? lol) plus *i* tell the ecu what safeguards *i *want.
engine temp, over xxx* shut it down. if it's under xxx*, don't let it rev over xxxxrpms
boost over xxpsi, shut it down
egt's over xxxx, shut it down. 
a/f goes lean/rich, shut it down. 
etc, etc. 
i still have like 10 inputs/outputs i can use yet, on top of what i have already done. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 8:08 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

only thing i cant figure out is how to have the ECU shut'er down if the head is lifting LMFAO!!!!!
and yes, the SM4 is a great setup.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*

install a pressure sensor into the cooling system. once it gets over 22psi, you know you're lifting. LOL.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

yeah yeah, i know there are ways to do it. and can use the sensor to kill boost/dump it.
what you need to do is hook up the front ABS sensor and rear ABS sensor and log them. this will tell you when you are spinning







Kevin wanted to do it with the rabbit, but i didnt want to put more into it. may do the coupe though, for fun.
and of course, the VSS for gear-based boost


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

vss is hooked up for boost by gear, and ramp rates. to do the rear speed i would have needed a reluctor interface. i wasn't willing t put more into it right now. down the road, i'm sure i will. he wired the ecu in the event i do in the future. it will be a pnp event for me.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

Check out SMC pneumatics. Their "KQB" series fittings are rated to 150degC and their "TRBU" series poly tubing is flame resistant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The overboost cut setting in the ecu will prevent it from getting into un-tuned territory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How the hell did I miss this thread?








Oh, hai!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The overboost cut setting in the ecu will prevent it from getting into un-tuned territory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


just dont blow it up whilst tuning


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (1.8t67)*

what size injector since you sold me your 1600cc


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (boost_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boost_addict* »_what size injector since you sold me your 1600cc


id1000's


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (1.8t67)*

fwiw they make that ptc tubing in different heat ranges. what youve got is most likely the lesser 105(?) degree stuff. its made in 200 as well.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (1.8t67)*

looks cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: my 67mm sfwd build (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_looks cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

timmy tim tim. 
^^^^^^^^^^^ best painter in the midwest here guys. did the wild camo valve cover. i may be shooting another to ya,


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I didn't read all the specs but what size intercooler piping and what throttle body?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

really only 1000's what fuel are you using?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

1000's that flow >1500 with pressure/voltage....


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (boost_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boost_addict* »_really only 1000's what fuel are you using?

i have 115 at the pump locally (ima be running down there to get some here shortly). when i discussed injectors with kevin, he wanted to be sure i had no intentions of running e85. and i'm sure i won't. closest station is 45mins from me. not worth driving out there for it. 115 is 10mins from me. i don't mind paying more for higher controlled fuel. 
walker, i've got 2.5" from turbo-tb. tb is a odbI vr6.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks. Car looks great btw.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

all right. this may not be a 100% post about the mighty 1800cct, BUT, my thread also is the topic of my build. so, i'm hoping Dick_Head is ok with this one.








some people may have an opinion of what a sleeper looks like. your opinion may very greatly from mine. this is what i believe a sleeper apears as. there may be things you would have done different. thats cool. this is how i choose to do mine. i could have left alot of stuff in the parts pile to lighten it even more. the center consol and steering wheel are getting swapped out for a different gauge cluster. i originally was going to run 4 additional gauges. well, i decided to data log all of the stuff through the sm4 that i was going to run a gauge for. can't watch all that stuff anyhow. lol. let me know what your thoughts are. 
please remember, that is a pte750 living inside that bumper. i need to order a euro plate, so i can then open up the bumper a bit for [email protected] the track. put the plate back on to clean it back up.
*front of the car: *
















*driver side angle:*
























*rear of the car @25' :*








*inside of the car:*
































*a special shot for my buddy aaron. cleaned a little something off for him:*








there won't really be anything to update here until i fire her up. feel free to discuss.

_Modified by 1.8t67 at 9:59 AM 4-23-2010_


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 10:00 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

99% of the people you come up on will think you are just some shmo with a fmic and stock turbo. What tires are on those wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

soooooper sleeper.....
do you have speedo???
Any video of this thing?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

it aint running yet Lavi.... soon though.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_all right. this may not be a 100% post about the mighty 1800cct, BUT, my thread also is the topic of my build. so, i'm hoping Dick_Head is ok with this one.








*a special shot for my buddy aaron. cleaned a little something off for him:*










as long as we aint talkin about the wipers and that








and i appreciate my own special shot, too, so i added to it LOL with this snapped from the garage of the mighty Bejan!!!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_i originally was going to run 4 additional gauges. well, i decided to data log all of the stuff through the sm4 that i was going to run a gauge for. can't watch all that stuff anyhow. lol. let me know what your thoughts are. 


my thoughts are that you do what you want to do. its your loot and your scoot, so however you want it. a good friend of mine that no longer is around on here said in his sig (and still present to this day i may add): "opinions are like *******s, everyone has one and most of them stink!"
but i know exactly what you are talking about with those gauges, i bet i even know what they were going to be LOL. great minds think alike, its weird. but i put them in so at the end of a run i know whats what right off the track. no searching thru the log, etc. i shut down, i know what the oil/water temp is.
same setup i rock... Stewart Warner.... but i put EGT / TACH / boost in the center.... my AFR is down left in the vent.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

@lavi, nah. no speedo. i'll just stay with traffic when it's on the road. it truly won't be street driven often. to much money to have some blue hair ruin. i'll keep it at the track. we'll get some vids of the car when we start getting her dialed in.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

the only other gauge i want is oil pressure. everything else is logged. egts, iats, coolant temp, boost/vac, speed, schit goes on....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

I know it doesn't pertain to the drivetrain, but have you considered maybe a set of 10mm spacers for the rear? The car's lookin sick btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_I know it doesn't pertain to the drivetrain, but have you considered maybe a set of 10mm spacers for the rear? The car's lookin sick btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

used to have 15mm in the back. honestly, i don't care what the montreals look like on it. lol. i will run a 15mm spacer again with the skinnies in the back. 
circa 2003.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

There any rebar behind the bumper cover w/ the 750?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
used to have 15mm in the back. honestly, i don't care what the montreals look like on it. lol. i will run a 15mm spacer again with the skinnies in the back. 
circa 2003.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey on mine im totally a stock gli on the outside...sleeper is fun, you shock bikes and those pricks in the bmw's *******s in front girlfriends why they picked the fight..... though i switched to aristo's they really match the look of the gli, classier


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_There any rebar behind the bumper cover w/ the 750?

nah. i cut the plates off, used them, and recycled the remainder of the steel. welded on a 2"x4"x1/4" plate on the top of the i/c, and shaped it a bit to hang it off the hood release bracket. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 1:38 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_.









did u have this a dubs on the lake a few years back? If not there was a car there that was identical. Love the build


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*

yes, i've been to dotl a few times. great show.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_








*SHWING!!!*

x2


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

this new layout SUCKS, 
had a little hicup on the ecu. kevin was able to fix it at the shop, so down time was minimal. got the ecu back, with injectors, ready to fire. prolly this weekend when i have some time. stay tuned.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

One word BEAUTIFUL!!! Love those fittings love everything about your engine bay. Makes me want to tear apart my car right now and re-do everything. Great, Great work man. Could you enlighten me more on what the benefit of using a aeromotive adjustable fpr is? Thanks.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

excellent Smithers......


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

jettaman18t said:


> One word BEAUTIFUL!!! Love those fittings love everything about your engine bay. Makes me want to tear apart my car right now and re-do everything. Great, Great work man. Could you enlighten me more on what the benefit of using a aeromotive adjustable fpr is? Thanks.


 thanks man. 
the fpr allows you to have full control over your fueling. you can increase fuel pressure as needed.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

nice build


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Is it running yet?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah I have Maestro 7 currently but I think i'm still having fueling issues. I might pick up one of these to see if it helps my problem. I always find myself taking fuel out and adding fuel in certain areas to try and help the rich smell at idle and to get WOT AFR'S as close to target as possible. And right now they're a little off. Soon I will be swapping back to these demon 840CC injectors that were way worse then these 830s i have in now. My car was seeing 14s at WOT which is horrible. I'm hoping the new file that Tapp wrote for the 840CC injectors makes my car run way better. Only reason I have to go back and swap them out again is because these aren't my injectors


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

you can't go in and tune the injectors? 

mark, it will fire i'm sure this weekend. after being off for 9 weeks, and getting tossed back into 50+ hour weeks, i'm pretty beat when i get home. climbing onto my oversized chair is easier than climbing 80' of scaffold, and roping up 30# of tools. lol.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1.8t67 said:


> you can't go in and tune the injectors?
> 
> mark, it will fire i'm sure this weekend. after being off for 9 weeks, and getting tossed back into 50+ hour weeks, i'm pretty beat when i get home. climbing onto my oversized chair is easier than climbing 80' of scaffold, and roping up 30# of tools. lol.


 boy do i know what you mean. except for being laid off. i could only wish for time off.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

SHES ALIVE!!! 
i had a problem with my serial port laptop, causing me to have to use my usb laptop. well, the sm4 doesn't like the adaptor i have...so i wasn't able to make any changes. which it needs...badly. the sm4 isn't triggering the fuel pumps, so i had to make a jumper for them. she will run as long as i hold it around 3500. i let off the gas, and it stumbles to a point that i can't recover it. so, i kept her running at 4k, and let her warm up. i need to add fuel at pt. it was running pretty lean. if i stabbed the gas it would richen up, but fall back to lean. right around 50psi of fuel pressure. i have a buddy looking at the laptop so i can make changes hopefully tomorrow. 

another issue, unrelated to the sm4. when i wired my alt, there is a 2 wire connector. brown wire and blue wire. from experience with the older vw's i figured the blue was the exciter wire. brown would be the taddle wire to the ecu. brown wire wouldn't be needed for me, but the blue i wired into the key on ignition. so, outside of cranking the engine at start-up, it would always get a signal to charge. well, the battery dies after about 10 start-ups and 20mins of running. any guys with mk4's have an insight here?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Thats great Jason. To bad tuning is left to a laptop with severely outdated ports.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

cincyTT said:


> Thats great Jason. To bad tuning is left to a laptop with severely outdated ports.


it's frustrating cincy. what boggles my mind, is the laptop booted perfectly before i sent the sm4 back to kevin. it has just sat on my driver seat unplugged until today. idk. fuqing microsoft. lol. 

ima try and get a vid up on this thing. i assure you, you haven't heard a 20v sound like this before.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

reminds me of my old Haltech. i had to go buy an outdated (way outdated) laptop that ran '98 just to use the software.... much of the reason i gave that setup away and got my SM4.

Jason, try the MAP i sent you..... oh wait. my dumb ass just realized you cant even put it into the ECU without the serial adapter!!!! 

can you move the inside computer near enough to try it out? i know it seems like a little work, but i would do that in your position, i would be just too antsy after the length of time in the build.... if even for just messing with things in there until i could go drive. you can tune the idle in the garage.... especially with your next door neighbor "friend" LOL. you might can piss him off some more


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i don't have a desktop....only laptops in this house. kevin suggested i bump the base pressure up, from 50psi. ima run to the store to get an inline light for the alt, then play with her some more. hopefully my buddy is done with the 'ole hp. haha.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

Ill have to give you your props on this one. car is coming together nicely. Id bet with a little creative dremel work you could even pop those stock lower grilles back in.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

silvercar said:


> Ill have to give you your props on this one. car is coming together nicely. Id bet with a little creative dremel work you could even pop those stock lower grilles back in.


thanks man. the grills could go in no problem. i just don't have them anymore...

i fixed the alt issue, so it's now charging. i still can't plug the laptop into the ecu, but thats not the cars fault. 

i took it out on the road. after 3+ years of not driving it, and i'm ear to ear grinning. 

-open downpipe
-no tags
-no seat belts

illegal as hell! let it warm up in the driveway, and took it to a buddies house down the road. took it easy, and let it see about 4500rpms on the way there. fueling was nice, stoich or leaner at pt. thats fine. 

coming back, i let it start seeing boost. in fact, it saw 5psi at 5200. fueling was spot on. mind you, this is a lugnuts base map. nothing more.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

1.8t67 said:


> thanks man. the grills could go in no problem. i just don't have them anymore...
> 
> i fixed the alt issue, so it's now charging. i still can't plug the laptop into the ecu, but thats not the cars fault.
> 
> ...



Nice. would like to see a track video. so get at it.:thumb:


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

~20psi @ ~6krpms in 2nd gear. not bad for a t4 turbo. i'm hoping to hit 35+psi by 6700 in 4th. shouldn't be an issue. now...vid. hmmm. i need a camera.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice work Jason.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

with all the headwork did you keep it hydraulic or go with a solid lifter setup? i figured with the t4 turbo and all the other headwork mentioned you went to a solid lifter for more revs.

is it a divided t4 or open?
if its an open manifold you could put a divided hotside on the turbo and run this http://www.spracingonline.com/store/Sound_Performance_Quick_Spool_Valve/3659

here is a link of a dyno showing what difference it makes to a powercurve









help the mid range and the spool

just throwing it out there, i wasn't sure if you had saw this item or not


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

theres a whole bunch more info on the quick spool valve here http://www.forcedinductionforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37 

what is the size difference in your small ar t4 vs. .82 t3?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

1.8t67 said:


> ~20psi @ ~6krpms in 2nd gear. not bad for a t4 turbo. i'm hoping to hit 35+psi by 6700 in 4th. shouldn't be an issue. now...vid. hmmm. i need a camera.


i have a camera if you want to drive it here :evilgrin:


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm sure, with all the money i have in my car, knowledge i have obtained, and experience i have, i will take your opinion on turbocharging. :smack:

thanks mark. i'd like to get something together first part of june for tuning.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Just wait till you post a dyno...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

1.8t67 said:


> ~20psi @ ~6krpms in 2nd gear. not bad for a t4 turbo. i'm hoping to hit 35+psi by 6700 in 4th. shouldn't be an issue. now...vid. hmmm. i need a camera.


Sweet thats not bad at all. Post up the dyno's this car is sick


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

1.8t67 said:


> thanks mark. i'd like to get something together first part of june for tuning.


Cool-- just let me know.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

meeooww..bump


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

AHEM


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah yeah. i know. haha. 
i still have not picked up a laptop. my buddy is coming over this weekend with his usb>serial adaptor, to see what we can do. i have some things which need turned on, like the fuel pumps and the shift light. fuel pumps do not trigger, and the shift light is ALWAYS on. i'd like to let it see some more boost before kevin gets his hands on it.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

updates for the prettiest engine bay on vortex ?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck with that stock 02J. I didnt see an LSD on the list of part on the OP, but I assume you have one in that box.

Also, I would like to see how long your 3rd and 4th gears last at this power level. I have a 3rd, 4th and somehow a 5th gear set in pieces laying on the bench from my transmissions. each time the shafts spread and pulled all the teeth off the gears. I am running a build motor, 3076R.82 at 24lbs. not making crazy power either. but I cant seem to keep transmissions in the car. I am rebuilding trans #4 right now, and I am at the point now what I am gussetting the pinion bearing section inside the belhousing, and putting the APT 5th gear cuff on to stop this shaft spread crap.

PM me when your 02J blows up! I want to see how your setup goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

this....i like this alot.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

show me the progress


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

no progress. when i sort out the cooling issue, i'll be able to toss it over to lugnuts. until then, it just sits. kinda used to it now. haha.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

nasty!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

1.8t67 said:


> no progress. when i sort out the cooling issue, i'll be able to toss it over to lugnuts. until then, it just sits. kinda used to it now. haha.


 No good! I honestly don't understand how you guys handle not being able to drive your cars. We put so much time money and planning into our rides. It makes me so happy walking out my front door at 5am and firing up my car. My neighbors prolly wanna bufn her down buy hell, it's not like I let the open dump scream in my driveway lol.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

if you drive it, it will break. dont you know vw by now lol :sly:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

My neighbors aren't too thrilled either, but my neighbor's also got a plane he's starts every Saturday at 8am so there's not much room for complaining on his part.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i know this is a random question, and kind of lazy but, do you remember the length of the valve cover bolts? I want to convert from studs, makes taking the vc off much easier with a top mounted turbo. 

m6 x 1.00 x "x" length? 

Also, for tailights, headlights ,bare neccesities, etc- are you running all stock wiring/fuse box still? it looked liek you scrapped a lot of the stock wiring under the dash, just curious what you kept in her.. 

and this build is amazing, but you already know that. the sleep look has def been acheived. 

thanks


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

We're gonna be tuning my car the end of the month if you wanna bring yours down and join in the fun.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> i know this is a random question, and kind of lazy but, do you remember the length of the valve cover bolts? I want to convert from studs, makes taking the vc off much easier with a top mounted turbo.
> 
> m6 x 1.00 x "x" length?
> 
> ...


 i'll have to look on the bolts for the vc. off hand, i don't remember the length's, but the trhead size/pitch is right. m6x1.00. 

i scrapped the entire harness from headlight to taillight. i picked up an oem fuse block, and started wiring. what did i wire? 
tails 
brakes 
reverse 
license plate 
head lights 
power windows 
oem 12v power supply in center consol 
dimmer 
gauges 
oem ignition switch 
starter/alt 
of course anything related to the ecu as well. pumps/boost controller/fan, etc. the wiring isn't bad to do. just have to make a list of what goes where, and the color of the wiring. simplicity is key. the oem light switch/window switch/dimmer/ignition switch were used. 

marc, lemme look at our schedule. i HAVE to get it tuned to make the pgh event.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

did you ever get a laptop with a serial cable?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

yup. laptop is up and running, and connecting to the ecu w/no issue.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for the info, and lmk about the bolts! 

I have to do a similar styel wiring job fo rmy buddys supra, he is running a microtech SEM and I need to wrie up just about everything you listed as well as fans, fuel pump and such. So I was getting a feel for how you did yours. He bought painless wiring kit, so that came with a fuse block and all. hoping it wont be too bad. 

Id liek to do the same to mine some day, I already dont use my radio, AC, and a billion other functions haha


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

1.8t67 said:


> marc, lemme look at our schedule. i HAVE to get it tuned to make the pgh event.


 Get in touch-- I can make whatever arrangements for the dyno and Kevin. Even if you bring it out with the cooling problem, we can figure that out here-- don't let that stall progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

At this point, just cement the block Jase. That'll get rid of your cooling problems :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

You can stay at my house if you need Jason...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

halchka99 said:


> if you drive it, it will break. dont you know vw by now lol :sly:


 lol speak for yourself. Except for my current clutch problem I have not broken anything in almost a yr woot woot! I guess that means I need a bigger turbo huh  

looking forward to the end of month results man :thumbup:


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Just saw this thread, build looks SICK bro!!!! Congrats, its been a long journey. Almost as long as mine... LOL :banghead:


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump for updates?!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

can you post how or where you got the carbon fiber gauge panel? i need one for my a4

thanks

derek


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

derekb727 said:


> can you post how or where you got the carbon fiber gauge panel? i need one for my a4
> 
> thanks
> 
> derek


i had some carbon fiber from another piece i did on the car years ago. i used the left over material from that.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

1.8t67 said:


> i had some carbon fiber from another piece i did on the car years ago. i used the left over material from that.


what where your steps in making it. i know how i would go about trying to make it.

seeing as how you have already, and successfully, could you share please

thanks


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That catch can staying where it is? Looks like w/ your inlet being right near it you'll be sucking all those glorious fumes right back into the engine.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

it's warm outside, go drive it


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> it's warm outside, go drive it


:thumbup:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Any updates on this build? track times, dyno #'s, feedback?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

small hiccup with this i read.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

what ever happened to this car/build?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

he realized that he was over his head :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Pretty sure the block popped some time ago, but I thought this was still moving forward. vwsport would prolly have more current info.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> he realized that he was over his head :laugh:


Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Pretty sure the block popped some time ago, but I thought this was still moving forward. vwsport would prolly have more current info.


Damn, who did the work on that motor?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't know the guy personally, so I can't say for sure, but I thought he did the build. I didn't think it was a lot of boost, but I thought he was revving over 9K.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

screwball said:


> I don't know the guy personally, so I can't say for sure, but I thought he did the build. I didn't think it was a lot of boost, but I thought he was revving over 9K.


Woop, I'm way off, he was at 8650 when it went: http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=25723&sid=068d4621f8294041540ed7e7301af080


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn, just went through that thread you posted. Sucks....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

